# Display Problem



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello all!

I'm doing our home office in a vintage aviation theme and have actually been able to purchase a wooden propeller!

I don't want to attach any anchors or screws to the piece itself. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to display it other than setting it on a shelf? I think it would be fun to display it on an angle rather than horizontally. I do NOT want a clock in the center.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StevePM (Jul 6, 2007)

There should be holes in the propeller itself used to mount it to the drive shaft. My suggestion would be to use one of those to mount it to the wall, then put a short screw in each of the other holes to make it look even.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey... I would look at making an adapter to bolt that puppy up to a ceiling fan. It would be the talk of the town


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you both for the feed back. I had not thought of using the existing holes as a way to mount it. I could mount it on something that could be moved about.

I love the ceiling fan idea however, the thing is 52" long and weighs a ton. Clearly it was milled from a single piece of wood.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

> I love the ceiling fan idea however, the thing is 52" long and weighs a ton.


Well I just don't see this as being a problem. We could mount a 5 hp motor up in the ceiling but that might require new footings for the support beam. But that's ok, Hmmm what else... oh yeah, an upgraded electrical service, vibration dampers for the house, a permit from the FAA... all do-able! And you call yourself a DIYer??? Tchh tchh tchh :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

hmmm, small ball bearing lazy susan mounted to stud, make adapter plate with 2 thru bolts to prop hub, mount to lazy susan NOW u can place at any angle whenever it suits ya :laughing::yes::thumbup:.

SS, 5 hp eh? then YEAH rip that cheapo fan out and replace it with the prop and get a REAL FAN LOL LMAO
JackM


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I have visions of my house being lifted off it's foundation as the propeller beats the earth into submission! :laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

BUT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH think of the cool breezes that such an event would create:laughing::laughing::laughing:. The VIEW Oh Ye of little faith ROFLMAO
JackM


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

